# Terribilis Skin Lesion



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

So today I say that one of my Yellow Terribilis had a small gray coloration above its nose. It looks like a skin lesion of some sort. I have never had a frog get a lesion before and so I don't know exactly what I should do. I have read a few threads but wanted to get some new advice for my particular case. First, I had to tear down their tank because ants had gotten into the soil and would have soon taken over. So maybe the frog was bitten by the ants. Just one thought. The other is that maybe it is a baterial/ fungal infection of some sort. I also thought that maybe it just rubbed it against something a little too much. This frog never jumps at the top of the tank so this could not be a cause. What kind of treatment does it seem like this frog needs? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds like a nose rub, has he been running all over the enclosure? can you post a pic?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

They were in a tupaware container for at least 5 hours before I broke down their tank and put them back in. It is the more skiddish one. No pics at the moment.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

My terribs gluttony causes them to have battle scars all over their heads because they force themselves into crevices chasing down crickets. No nose rubs but they do have scratches which seem to be superficial as they only remove the gold color and appear as black lines.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

This looks a little different. Clearly gray mark on the nose. Looks like what I have seen as nose rub in other pics of frogs. Not absolutely sure but maybe. Thanks for the info though for future reference.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It sounds like you answered your own question. He more than likely bruised his nose while he was in other container.Bill


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

You're right bill. When julio asked about if he was bouncing all over in the container I thought about when I moved him out of his permanent tank into the tupaware tank. I didn't get to see how he acted in it but I am pretty sure he was trying to get out by hitting the lid. I've been told by one member to use neosporin on it. Any others tips or words of advice?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

If you use neo sporin ointment make sure it does not have the pain releif in it. One of my Mints bruised his snout during a cage cleaning in the past, I just watched him closely and let it heal on its own. It did heal quickly. If it is a deep wound medication may be adviseable, Bill


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

So would you suggest waiting a day or two to see if it gets worse before medicating? It doesn't look too bad. I just don't want it to die but I also don't want to stress it out to much.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Redhead87xc said:


> So would you suggest waiting a day or two to see if it gets worse before medicating? It doesn't look too bad. I just don't want it to die but I also don't want to stress it out to much.


Without seeing it I can't judge its condition. If it were my frog and it looked like just a bruise I would probably wait and see. If it looks worse like maybe deeper tissue involved it may be prudent to medicate or even consult a herp vet with frog experience. You have to make the judgement call as you did not present a pic for consideration, Bill


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Nate
I forwarded you info onto a Vet colleague and frogger here.

I've had luck using an aquatic fish 'gel', tetracycline for nose rub in WC's but otherwise I dont know what else to suggest.

Shawn


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is a picture of what it look like. The quality is not very good but you can still see the gray discoloration on the tip of the nose. It seems that most people think it is nose rub so I will be treating him with tetracycline. Has anyone had experience with the powder form of this medication? Also, I have heard from some that they have used Neosporin. I'm wondering if there is a huge difference between the two medications? Thanks.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Bump. Bump.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I cannot tell from the glare in the pic, is it a deep wound or just a skin abrasion? I have no experience with Tetracycline in Darts, I have used Neosporin Ointment without pain relief, it works it is just hard to get it to stick. I have many times treated frogs using Baytril which is an injectable dog antibiotic. I use 3/10 of 1 cc in a gal of water, and use it as his spray and soaking water for 7 to 10 days, this method I have used with success, Bill


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey mate.

As has been mentioned Terribilis regularly scuff themselves up while chasing down food items etc.

I picked up a few more Terribs at the end of last year.

About a week or 2 after getting them home and into their QT tub I noticed a black mark on one of their backs which I simply classed as a "Terrib Bash"

After a few more days it inflammed and changed into a raised out grey sore.

I simply seperated him from the rest and misted him with a 1:500 dilution of F10 Veterinary Disinfectant to keep bacteria at bay.

After another week or so, and 1 more misting of F10 the sore was well on its way to recovery.

He has since healed fully and is doing just fine.

Hopefully you can get your wee fella fixed up too.

Regards,
Richie


----------

